# quick question....



## mtrivedi (Nov 26, 2007)

Im going for the PCD feb 25th, my CA tells me he needs to finalize paperwork, get full payment and such before the end of Jan???.....is this normal. How soon did others have to 'settle up' before going over to the PCD?? The reason i ask is he said something that made me curious...he said "if we do it by the end of the month (Jan), it'll help us out"....any idea what that means??
thx!!!


----------



## diana (Sep 6, 2007)

FWIW, I'm not sure exactly when payment must be made on PCD cars, but I certainly don't go for it being a month before delivery! Why should a dealer get to use your money for a whole month interest-free? Sounds like your CA/dealership is having a January that really sucks and they want to show your sale this month.

My guess (and it is exactly that!) is that if you lease the car you make the arrangements a week or so in advance at your dealer and take the paperwork with you to SC. If you aren't leasing, I would say you would be bringing some paperwork from your dealer and a certified check, and that the funds would go electronically to your dealership when the delivery is complete. 

I would never hand over funds for or sign a lease on a vehicle I had not thoroughly inspected. Once the money is in their hands, you have lost your control of the situation.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, they probably don't have a good sales number for January. Once you sign that paper, your lease payments (or loan payments) start, why should you have to do that a month before getting your car?

Oh, and be careful if they tempt you with a "free" payment, because the interest still accumulates during that time, so your monthly rate is higher, since you are still paying the same over that time.


----------



## mtrivedi (Nov 26, 2007)

*Aaaahhhhaaaaa*

I knew it was somthing to do with $$$. Its ALWYAS something to do with moneywith these guys!, thx for the heads up, I'll do the paperwork next month (Feb). Thx again


----------



## cjfreitag (Nov 20, 2007)

Something that I had a real problem with was aligning all of the dates on lease, insurance, registration, etc. I did my paperwork on 12/28 for a PCD of 1/15. I would really have preferred to have the lease actually begin on 1/15 but in fact it started the moment I walked out of the business manager's office. So in effect my lease is 35 months and 2 weeks. Then there was the issue of my temporary registration being set to expire before I even picked up the car!


----------

